# tooth pain diagnosis coding



## valleycoder (Jun 16, 2011)

We have had a few occurences lately of patients coming in to see our MD's for face pain, jaw pain, etc and the provider is diagnosing patient with an infection.  We are coding it as such and now we're getting denials stating "patient doesnt have dental coverage".  I'm thinking we should be coding this with the signs/symptoms instead of codes in the 5xx.xx category.  Am i way off base or not??


----------

